# GPS units?? Who uses them??



## Arrow3 (Jun 24, 2005)

Im thinking about getting a GPS unit....I don't want to spend a bunch on one but I want a decent unit...I mainly want it to mark my brushpiles on the lake...What do ya'll recomend??


----------



## Randy (Jun 24, 2005)

I use mine all the time.  I have the Garmin Map 76.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 24, 2005)

I have 3 units.  An older Garmin 3+, a Garmin etrex and a Garmin Map168 and the Garmin CD's to add detail.  I like the big map unit best because I am nearly blind and it is the one I can see best '-)


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 24, 2005)

like Randy I have the Garmin Map76...
cool unit to use...
http://www.garmin.com/products/gpsmap76/
check this one out...you'll like it


----------



## gtaff (Jun 24, 2005)

I have also looked into getting a GPS and it seems that you can spend all the money you want.  I have not figured out yet which one gives you the most bag for the buck.  In other words which one to buy that will get me by and not cost a fortune.


----------



## papagil (Jun 24, 2005)

I've got a Garmin Rino 110 and really like it.


----------



## Randy (Jun 24, 2005)

papagil said:
			
		

> I've got a Garmin Rino 110 and really like it.


That's the one with the radio right.  Does it work well? I have been eyeing those.


----------



## msubulldog (Jun 24, 2005)

*Gps*

I have a brand new Magellan Explorist 100 for sale.  It is just the basic GPS unit.  Does not have the base map that some of the more expensive units have, but it very capable of pin pointing brush piles in a lake.  I actually use the 200 version which has the map and it works very well.  Let me know if you are interested in the unit I have for sale.

msu


----------



## HMwolfpup (Jun 24, 2005)

I've got two Garmins, GPS III + and GPS V.  They work really well in the truck, boat  and on the 4 wheeler on open areas and in the winter they work pretty good in the woods, but late spring to early fall when the leaves are full, getting under canopy can cause them to lose signal.  I've heard that Magellan uses a different type of antena and works better for being in the woods, but I don't have a Magellan, so I can't say first hand


----------



## papagil (Jun 24, 2005)

Yes it has the radio and some other nice features. I really like mine. If you have a friend with one you can use it to locate him within a few yds. of so. works great.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 24, 2005)

What are the prices on these units ya'll are using??


----------



## Nick_T (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm using a ETrex Legend, Should be able to get one for less that $150 now. It's got maping capability and enough buttons nad bells to keep me happy. They're making a Legend C now, color unit, adn they're on up above $250. I just can't see the extra cash just for a color screen. Your probably going to want to get a map CD with whichever unit you buy, between $75 - $100. It's worth it for the extra detail ya get with them. They're a real good unit for the first time GPS user, real easy to learn.

I use mine pretty regularly, figuring acreage on woodland fires and taking coords for the fire location, ignition area, and other special points of interest on the fire line. 

Nick T


----------



## Coastie (Jun 24, 2005)

If you are going to "Mainly use it on the lake" almost anything will do the job, a $100.00 unit will serve as well as one with all the bells and whistles. With a clear view of the sky you don't have to be too concerned with problems with reflections, multi-path or other things that cause loss of signal strength or inaccuracies and most units today will give more than satisfactory performance under those conditions. If you think you may wish to use your GPS in the woods, while driving or in the city or in the mountains, then you may wish to spend a few extra dollars and get one with other features and abilities. I have been using GPS, in my job until last year, since it first became available for civilian use and the cheapest one available cost $5,000.00 for the same money today you can get enough accuracy to do surveying or mark corners on a new building. Just remember it is a tool and like all tools you have to learn how to use it correctly or it is worse than useless.


----------



## deerhunter270 (Jun 25, 2005)

Garmin GPSmap 60CS


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jun 29, 2005)

My question: As far as being able to pickup/maintain a signal while in canopy covered woods what feature/option do you need to accomplish this? I had an older model Magellan that I always had problems with while in woods with an obstructed view of the sky. I am currently looking for a new unit but don't want the same problems associated with picking up a signal in the woods. I will mostly use the unit while in the woods too.


----------



## jason308 (Jun 29, 2005)

My etrex is the same way. It won't get out under a thick canopy, not sure if they all are like that. I am not too pleased with the etrex, I bought a marine bracket that replaces the factory backing plate and mounted the bracket on the console of the boat, but it shuts off all the time, I reckon from vibration. I have GOT to get another one for this year. Any suggestions? Anyone ever use the Lowrance?


----------



## CPO (Jun 29, 2005)

*Gps 76*

I use mine in the woods and mostly off shore/along the coast but love it.  Depending on where/what you use it for you can get Mapsource add on's that really help.  I've got Bluechart and one other CD that I can't think of the name of.  It shows inland waterways, trails, state parks, etc.

West Marine is running a sale right now and have a GREAT deal on this unit.  Nearly 1/2 of what I bought mine for several years ago.

http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...001&langId=-1&catalogId=10001&productId=62884


----------



## Nick_T (Jun 29, 2005)

I've used a Garmin5 with the external antenna and they seem to pick up better under canopy than my Legend, but it's double the price of the Legend also. I rarely get a lost signal on the Legend but it's margin of error in accuracy goes up sometimes while in the woods, but still it isn't to the point that I can't find what I'm looking for. 

Nick T


----------



## dutchman (Jun 29, 2005)

I have a Garmin GPS 12. It's got a little age on it and I'm pretty sure it is an outdated model as far as Garmin is concerned, but I like it. It does what I need a GPS to do. Finds the fishing spots very reliably.

I do still carry a map and compass with me in the woods, however. Them GPS thangs have been known to quit working at bad times. I have been in places with poor coverage and all they're good for in those cases is to keep the wind from blowing your map around as you're trying to get your bearings.

Bottom line is that every outdoors person should learn to use a map and compass, even if they carry a GPS.


----------



## Nick_T (Jun 29, 2005)

> Bottom line is that every outdoors person should learn to use a map and compass, even if they carry a GPS.



AMEN!

Nick T


----------

